# Fuentes conmutadas



## gadu¿ (May 22, 2006)

Hola que tal me dirijo a qquien pueda interesarle ayudarme'''

estoy trabajando para una compañia de teve por cable y soy nuevo' me mandaron hacer un manual acerca de la reparacion de fuentes conmutadas, pero la teoria que encuentro es muy escasa' sera que podrian ayudarme' algo muy detallado y explicito''


----------



## Ehecatl (May 23, 2006)

Busca en la dirección http://www.onsemi.com/PowerSolutions/supportDoc.do?type=manuals el manual SMPSRM en donde hay toda la información de teoría de estas fuentes.


----------

